# The Batmobiles of the 1940's



## daikins

My favorite kits were the bat-vehicles, the ones that I would see in an ad in the back of a comicbook, but never could find. Repro's of Batman, sure, even found a Robin mint in box in a store's warehouse. But never the vehicles.

When PL re-did those kits, they were on the top of my list. I never thought I would be able to afford the originals. I had such a great time building them that I decided to start a batmobile collection in 1/24 scale. 

I started with the very first car to carry the title: a red convertible with a bat-shaped hood ornament. It first appeared in the 1941 Detective Comics #48. Batman had been using some other cars, but this one is the first with the name.

The art in this issue was very crude and trying to find a model that fit wasn't easy. I finally decided on a 1938 Cord. The kit was built stock with the exception of the front end. I modified the snub-nosed convertible using tin foil and Bondo to have a leading point. White putty was used for finishing. I then used tiny files to extend the engine louvers (sp?). Sheet styrene was used to create the side panels and the hood ornament. The windshield that came with the kit was a horrible fit so I cut one out of a yogurt top and dipped it in Future.


----------



## daikins

The next kit for the collection is my most favorite design of all time. The 1940s Batmobile that most people recognize first appeared a few months after the red convertible version in Batman #5, 1941. 

After flirting with car modification with the first batmobile, this project started the more intensive cutting and forming. I started with a 1939 Ford because it had the perfect trailing edges for the bat fin. I chopped the bumpers and widened the rear fenders slighly and built wheel covers out of styrene. There were many artistic renditions of the dorsal bat-fin, depending on the source (sunday comic strip, comic books). I picked the one I liked the most and cut it out of sheet styrene, sanding the scalloped edges.

This car is usually drawn with the front fenders enclosed, which creates a bit of an engineering problem regarding clearance: the wheels have to turn! I bought a 1941 Wilys and cut out the front fenders. I built supports on the '39 Ford chasis to get them to fit properly (they don't meet in the middle, but we'll solve that later). I used more sytrene and putty to get the fenders to line up with the running boards and lots of white putty to make a fillet to the sides of the hood and for the front wheel covers.

The three holes on the sides of the hood are drilled out for aluminum tubing that will serve as the exhaust ducts. Small slats of styrene comprise the new front grill.

The infamous bat head (not pictured) is almost ready to go. I cut it out of a toy easter egg and glued a small strip of styrene down the middle. The egg creates a concave shield that I am filling in with Bondo and putty. The ears are out of styrene and it will mount flat to the front end of the car. The hood will not mount completely flush to the bat head, but I don't think that's going to look bad.

This kit is about two weeks from painting. I found a great midnite blue for the body. The bat head will be black with white eyes. I want to put in the red stripe that ran mid level on the fenders and side panels as a cool color transition between the first batmobile and the batmobile of the 1950's. I think that's going to have to be painted in given the degree of curves a pinstripe would have to adhere to. 

Because of the modified front end, the interior and glass had to be installed before the fenders. I dipped the glass in Future and painted the interior semi-gloss black.

The '41 Wilys had red headlights, but the new issue of fine model car has a "how to" on molding new headlights, so that's pretty easy.

I learned an amazing amount about force and torque cutting this kit up. I am painfully learning about lines, all lines, in 3-D. The fact that white putty shrinks was new to me about three weeks ago.


----------



## daikins

I've got, in various stages, most of the kits for the collection. It turns out that they're about two designs per decade that I really like and want to build. Obviously, the PL 1950's kit is an amazing work of art and is next on the list. This kit has an amzaing amount of detail and I am having the greatest time taking it apart and making it look different. The 50's ended with a similar looking "bubble-mobile" that my old Horizon resin kit has volunteer to go under the knife for.

The 1960's "new look" coupe is the one that I haven't started yet, but I am always hunting hobby stores and car swaps look for potential design inspirations.

The 1960 PL kit that the artist Carmine Infantino drew based on the TV show will be next.

The 1970's subdued version that artist Neal Adams designed is a mix of a '66 Mustang and a '68 corvette. I am still trying to figure out the lines on this one, but it is one of my favorites.

Finally, the Horizon resin 1980's model actually first appeared in the late '70s. This was my first resin car kit. I'll post pics of that some day, but it's not my most favorite design.

Two more possibilities include Batmobiles of the future. I particularly liked Frank Miller's bat-tank from "The Dark Knight Returns" and the Go-Bot looking Batmobile from Alex Ross' "Kingdom Come". Maybe. We'll see about those.

The work of all of the board members here has been so inspiring that I thought that I would try to do something like this. Dan Thompson and his amazing web pages devoted to his bat models (and cool Blackhawk planes. Hawkaaa!) totally convinced me that I was not the only guy with a sick sense of compulsion.

Feedback welcomed, 'cause I've just been making it up as I go along.

excelsior!

deane


----------



## ChrisW

Great project Deane - please keep us updated!

Chris


----------



## Rebel Rocker

Wow! Excellent stuff! Thanks for sharing it. I really admire you guys that can do such great kit bashes. If I were wearing a hat, I'd have to take it off to you!

Wayne


----------



## XactoHazzard

Hey Deano, I have to say it's great to see the same idea I had about 9 years ago come to life... I was planning on doing 1/24 scaled Batmobiles too. I wanted to get better a car kits first b4 I started this endeavour. I have collected many cool rides to bash into Bat cars. Even a few concept Batmobiles are in the works but I wanted to wait. Yours look great, they are very inspirational... I can't wait to see you 70's version. Keep it up boss and send more pics!!!!

Travis


----------



## StarshipClass

Looking great! Excellent work! I love the batmobiles, too! I look forward to more pics of what you've done and hearing of your ideas in the future!


----------



## Zorro

I love seeing this kind of stuff. Especially this kind of _Bat_-stuff!


----------



## LGFugate

Okay, Zorro, here's some more bat-stuff!


Larry

 


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=10885


----------



## dreamer

Rebel Rocker said:


> I really admire you guys that can do such great kit bashes.


I'll second that. Beautiful stuff, Deane!


----------



## daikins

Thanks for the kind words, guys! It has been a lot of work but a lot of fun as well.

Rebel Rocker, I think part of my message is that I have no talent, just an interest to try kit bashing and time to watch a lot of episodes of "Monster Garage". Really, asking people for help has been the biggest talent used so far.

XactoHazzard, I will post the 70's car soon. It was the most cutting-intensive and I stopped working on it because I thought I needed more experience to finish it off. Thus, the work on the other, more straight-forward kits.

Dan Thompson has a great website for his batmobiles, if you've never seen it before. It really got me thinking!


----------



## StarshipClass

daikins said:


> Dan Thompson has a great website for his batmobiles, if you've never seen it before. It really got me thinking!


Got me thinking, too!

Do you have any idea of what would be a good slab-sided old car model to bash a bubbletop out of?  I've got plenty of bubbles but no car.


----------



## daikins

Good question. I will think about it!

In the meanwhile, would you measure the interior diameter of your bubbletops? That will help greatly. I know I am looking for a bubble top for my horizon 1950's kit and would eagerly buy one from you, if you had an extra.


----------



## StarshipClass

Roger, wilco! Tomorrow I'll grab the bubbles and check them out for you.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Just bought the first volume of the Batman Archives, you guys have inspired me to buy a couple more this weekend.

Found it interesting that the first named bat vehicle wasn't the batmobile, but the "bat-gyro" I think it was called(the book isn't in front of me right now).

It was a funky looking "batplane" that had helicopter blades on top for vertical lift and a single front blade for forward momentum.

Anybody know if such a real world design was ever built?
I know of one in which wing mounted props would rotate for vertical/forward flight, but haven't seen one that permanently had both...


----------



## StarshipClass

Does anyone make a kit of the first Batman as he originally appeared in the comics or on film?


----------



## Zorro

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Does anyone make a kit of the first Batman as he originally appeared in the comics or on film?


A garage kit company - IDC - made a kit years ago of Lewis Wilson as Batman from the 1943 serial, but it is rare and long unavailable. There have been a zillion GK kits of Batman but the IDC is the only one I know of that pre-dates a 1960s version of Batman. DC Direct has offered a number of very nice figures and busts of the 1940s and 1950s era Batman.


----------



## Dave Hussey

I saw an action figure just last week of "Batman - first Appearance" or something like that. Really long ears!!

Huzz


----------



## daikins

Perfesser- I'm thinkin' go with a Studebaker (the car artist Dick Sprang used to base the '50's car on) for the bubble top. That way, the front end of the car is already set up for what you need.

Also, the IDC kit of Lewis Wilson is noted for him holding the big ray gun used in the serial. Very hard to find these days.

DC comics has just issued a "First Appearance" Batman, that comes with a mini-copy of detective 29. The figure is 9" plastic with joints and a cloth cape. Should cost you $17. A "First Appearance" Robin is in the works.
My favorite 1940 batman figure is a cloth & plastic doll with a wire-spoked cape and plastic batarang. It came out in the late 90's as part of a book set. The color and detail is amazingly spot-on.

Chuck_P.R.- Those archives books are great references, but very expensive. I hunt the cheaper prices. JL did a fantasic 1/64 scale kit of the bat auto-gyro to go with a 1940 batmobile.


----------



## StarshipClass

Hmmm! I might just sculpt up a 1940s "VampireMan Superhero" in 1/24th scale.


----------



## StarshipClass

daikins said:


> Perfesser- I'm thinkin' go with a Studebaker (the car artist Dick Sprang used to base the '50's car on) for the bubble top. That way, the front end of the car is already set up for what you need.


Groovy! I'll do a search for one. Thanks!

What diameter bubble are you looking for?


----------



## daikins

The interior diameter of the cockpit for the Horizon 50's kit is 2 & 1/16 inches wide. 

Ultimately, a true spheroid might not be the right shape (not "tall" enough) and I may have to make ("gulp") my own.

Let me know what you find!

deane


----------



## Zorro

daikins said:


> My favorite 1940 batman figure is a cloth & plastic doll with a wire-spoked cape and plastic batarang. It came out in the late 90's as part of a book set. The color and detail is amazingly spot-on.


Got that book set reduced to $15.00 at Barnes & Noble because the case it came in was a bit torn up. I bought it primarily for that figure and agree it is spot-on. I believe none other than Alex Ross had a hand in designing it.


----------



## The Batman

Zorro said:


> Got that book set reduced to $15.00 at Barnes & Noble because the case it came in was a bit torn up. I bought it primarily for that figure and agree it is spot-on. I believe none other than Alex Ross had a hand in designing it.


I got mine for about the same price on clearance. Ditto for the 'spot-on' comments.

- GJS


----------



## The Batman

Here's a DC Direct figure ( that I don't have but, I wish I did ):










- GJS


----------



## The Batman

The first comic book appearance of the *Batgyro* and....









... the *Batarang!*









The 1:64 scale JL Batgyro

- GJS


----------



## StarshipClass

^^Very cool! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Dave Hussey

The DC Direct figure is the one that the local shop here has!!

Like I said, big ears!


----------



## Mike Warshaw

In terms of the 1940s Batmobile, let me suggest a styrene kit put out by galaxie Models of a 1948 Chevy Aerosedan. It's a fat-fendered fastback -- just right.


The body is unchanged from the windshield back from the 1941 GM cars. When I did the one I have on Cult's site, I used a rough resin kit of a 1941 Buick Sedanet; the Galaxie kit is very, very close but with crisp molding and excellent detail. Make a fin, make a face, add some supercharger pipes and you're 90% there.

I have a 1950's Batmobile project put away. The base is a very common 1/12 scale '57 Chevy -- iI haven't looked at it in ages, is it a Monogram? I put aside a bubble for the canopy that's just right; I found it as poart of the package for a cheap fishing reel at Wal-Mart.

But the best 1950's Batmobile is the Horizon kit from a few years ago. It's a little smaller than true 1.24, but absolutely beautifully sculpted.


----------



## StarshipClass

daikins said:


> The interior diameter of the cockpit for the Horizon 50's kit is 2 & 1/16 inches wide.
> 
> Ultimately, a true spheroid might not be the right shape (not "tall" enough) and I may have to make ("gulp") my own.
> 
> Let me know what you find!


I've got a couple of bell jar type plastic displays that have a diameter of about 2 & 1/2". They're 'taller' than a hemisphere by quite a bit.

I've got a couple of bubble gum toy containers that are 1 & 7/8" in diameter. I'm afraid that's as close as I can get.


----------



## StarshipClass

daikins said:


> Perfesser- I'm thinkin' go with a Studebaker (the car artist Dick Sprang used to base the '50's car on) for the bubble top. That way, the front end of the car is already set up for what you need.


What year Studebaker model? All I can find is a '53


----------



## Pygar

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Just bought the first volume of the Batman Archives, you guys have inspired me to buy a couple more this weekend.
> 
> Found it interesting that the first named bat vehicle wasn't the batmobile, but the "bat-gyro" I think it was called(the book isn't in front of me right now).
> 
> It was a funky looking "batplane" that had helicopter blades on top for vertical lift and a single front blade for forward momentum.
> 
> Anybody know if such a real world design was ever built?
> I know of one in which wing mounted props would rotate for vertical/forward flight, but haven't seen one that permanently had both...


 Autogyros were the cool design back then... Doc Savage had one, etc. But when they finally figured out how to make a practical helicopter they kind of faded out. There was a James Bond movie with one called "Little Nellie" but I can't remember which movie it was. Oh, and Nellie was made a kit of, but I don't know if it can be converted to a Batgyro. 

They were good, nimble, short takeoff and landing planes, and losing power left you with chopper blades freewheeling to let you down more gently than a rock. But they didn't seem to fill a niche all that well.


----------



## dreamer

First - Deane, THANK YOU! I got Robin today! I'll get back to work on theat now!

Second - "You Only Live Twice".

Convert the YOLT kit to a Batgyro? I wonder...have to get hold of the thing first, though! 

Third - this is a great thread! It's getting me fired up for trying out some of these conversions.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Pygar said:


> Autogyros were the cool design back then... Doc Savage had one, etc. But when they finally figured out how to make a practical helicopter they kind of faded out. There was a James Bond movie with one called "Little Nellie" but I can't remember which movie it was. Oh, and Nellie was made a kit of, but I don't know if it can be converted to a Batgyro.
> 
> They were good, nimble, short takeoff and landing planes, and losing power left you with chopper blades freewheeling to let you down more gently than a rock. But they didn't seem to fill a niche all that well.


Thanks for the info! Looked a little dangerous, at least the Batgyro version, but interesting nonetheless.

Found some of the storylines of the early Batman comics a little odd, even had a vampire story in one of them...


----------



## 5739^Q^

Awsome work! on both the 1940s Batmobile.I am so impressed with your work.
Here is a pic. of the 1940s, 1950s and 1960s BATMOBILE by DC Direct.


----------



## StarshipClass

Very cool cars! I must say I still prefer the PL interpretation of the 60s vehicle, however the others are TOP NOTCH!


----------



## BEBruns

Chuck_P.R. said:


> It was a funky looking "batplane" that had helicopter blades on top for vertical lift and a single front blade for forward momentum.
> 
> Anybody know if such a real world design was ever built?
> I know of one in which wing mounted props would rotate for vertical/forward flight, but haven't seen one that permanently had both...


To see an autogyro in action, check out IT HAPPENED ONE NIGHT. There's a scene early in the movie where someone arrives in one. Also, in THE 39 STEPS (the Hitchcock version of course) there is a shot of the hero being chased across the moors by one, although in that case, it's a rather obvious model shot.


----------



## 5739^Q^

Here a pic of my 1960s Batmobile from DC Direct, JL, PL and Danbury collection. 











I'm still waiting for my 1:24 60s Batmobile from Corgi


----------



## 5739^Q^

Here the back view of the BAMOIBLE











Enjoy!


----------



## StarshipClass

5739^Q^ said:


> Here a pic of my 1960s Batmobile from DC Direct, JL, PL and Danbury collection.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my 1:24 60s Batmobile from Corgi


COOL! The Danbury seems to look a lot like the PL and JL


----------



## 5739^Q^

Danbury's have hood and trunk open and the goodies are really fantastic, and has both opening doors, the wheel steer.
It heavy. Pic shown do not do justice to the car.
It is totally different Batmobile from PL and JL.

Link to Danbury site
http://www.danburymintdiecast.com/024.asp


----------



## StarshipClass

Danbury version is pretty darn cool!


----------



## daikins

Wow! So many cool pics!!

Perfesser: The '53 would be okay as a kit; you would fill in the side moldings to make the body panels as flat as possible and then create wheel covers.

5739^Q^: Those are beautiful DC resin cars. Be honest: of all the 1960's versions you own, which has the best bang for the buck?

Chuck_P.R.: I don't think the Bond version is close enough to an actual autogyro. There is a 1/72(?) scale kit of the real deal. That would be my basis for the conversion, if I had to do it.

dreamer: so glad it arrived!! Finish that kit and take some pics!

I just got the new Corgi version of the 1940's Batmobile. Very cool and it has a battering ram feature.

My folks just got my son a hotwheels batman track set. It comes with a twin-cockpit batmobile, all black, with red-tinted cockpit bubbles. I might have to build that. 

Just laid down a Tamaya grey for the interior of my PL 1950's kit...

...Hurry, Robin, we haven't a moment to loose!


----------



## StarshipClass

>>I just got the new Corgi version of the 1940's Batmobile. Very cool and it has a 
>>battering ram feature.

>>My folks just got my son a hotwheels batman track set. It comes with a twin-
>>cockpit batmobile, all black, with red-tinted cockpit bubbles. I might have to build 
>>that. 

Ooooh! Pics, please!


----------



## The Batman

BEBruns said:


> To see an autogyro in action, check out IT HAPPENED ONE NIGHT. There's a scene early in the movie where someone arrives in one. Also, in THE 39 STEPS (the Hitchcock version of course) there is a shot of the hero being chased across the moors by one, although in that case, it's a rather obvious model shot.


Don't forget the one W.C. Fields uses in the movie INTERNATIONAL HOUSE. This isn't that one:










- GJS


----------



## daikins

Yes! That is exactly the kit that I have! That would be my basis for the Bat auto-gyro.

By the by, there's a new magazine out with how-to sections for building a batcave show room for the PL 60's Batmobile, a wave-crest base for the PL batboat, and a very challenging kit-bash of the bat-helicopter (sans Bat Anti Shark Repellant Spray). Beauty stuff!

I'll see if I can take a pic of the new corgi and hotwheels tonight,

same bat-time,


----------



## Dinsdale

daikins,

Can you tell us the name of that magazine, and where to find it?

Thanks.


----------



## daikins

Amazing Vehicular Modeler, issue #1, $9.95 U.S. It has a Big Daddy Roth model on the cover. 

I found mine at a hobby store.

Dave M. wrote an article on building "The Homer".


----------



## Pygar

While we are talking ye ancient Batstuff... where can I find some good pics of the *first* Batmobile, the looooonggg red one? I have a pic or two of it from another group but not the kind of pics I would need to model it. Looks like a '36 Ford that has been given a hard yank... neat lookin' design.


----------



## 5739^Q^

Pygar said:


> While we are talking ye ancient Batstuff... where can I find some good pics of the *first* Batmobile, the looooonggg red one? I have a pic or two of it from another group but not the kind of pics I would need to model it. Looks like a '36 Ford that has been given a hard yank... neat lookin' design.


Pygar here is the pics of the 1st Batman car appeared in Detective Comics # 27, May 1939 the super long sleek red Batman car.


----------



## 5739^Q^

Here is my Photo manip. of the 1930s Batman car








Enjoy!


----------



## Pygar

Thanks! I'm pretty sure you're the one I got those from in the other group. I hope to find some more pics of it someday... If I do I'll try and share with you.


----------



## 5739^Q^

of all the 1960's versions you own, which has the best bang for the buck?
dakins: of all the 1960's versions I like the Danbury best. PL and JL are second best.

Here are the difference scale of the 1940s Batmobile.








Pic. shown from the front
JL 1/64, V6 Engine, 2 Doors 1940s Batmobile
Corgi 1/43, V4 Engine, 2 Doors 1940s Batmobile
T & T 1/25, 2 Doors 1940s Batmobile (Background is the Box of 1940s and 1950s T & T Batmobile)
DC Direct V8 Engine, 4 Doors 1940s Batmobile
Close up view of DC 1940s Batmobile


----------



## 5739^Q^

Here a pics of the up coming Danbury 1940s Batmobile


----------



## Zorro

Anybody know where you can order the Corgis on-line?


----------



## terryr

The red car looks like a 39 ford with an extended hood. perhaps to fit a V-12 from a lincoln. In those days the easiest way to go faster was to fit a bigger motor.
(the old song Hot Rod Lincoln, was originally about a V-12 in a 32 ford)

For Auto-gyros, check out The Road Warrior. The Gyro Captain flies an....autogyro. In the movie they make it act like a helicopter, landing and taking off straight up and down, but it's an autogyro.


----------



## StarshipClass

Thanks for those great pics, *5739^Q^*!

Really cool collection there! Love that DC Direct '40s! Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer

Alot of gorgeous cars in this thread.

Couple of questions - what do you think about windows in the backs of Batman's rides, especially the best-known '40s car? Would he have windows for visibility, or none to keep his back safer from bullets?

Also, Deane and you guys doing kitbashes - what are you using for those side exhaust tubes? I need some. Aluminum tubes you say? Where to find them? I can bend them to the right angles? They're the right size for 1/25th?


----------



## daikins

Ahoy, mateys!

Dreamer, I think your first question hits the fun challenge of turning a 2-D concept into a 3-D object. As I work on my 1940's ride, I clearly could not make the front fenders appear as they were often illustrated by Dick Sprang (that is, separate and enclosed fenders that had an "outrigger" appearance) simply because of the clearance issue in allowing the wheels to turn.

My '39 Ford has the rear windows (two) built in the fastback. In looking at 5739^Q^'s great pics, it would appear that the models are about 50-50 in favor of them. I think he would want them for visibility and that the small size limited his risk. The cars are surprisingly open and full of glass, especially the open-air cockpits of the various '60's Batmobiles. What would he do in the snow or rain?

As for pipes, I am just in the middle of this so it is a great time to chat! I have 1/16" aluminum hollow tubing from a local hobby store (under $1.00). A model shop had a pipe-bender in that scale for about $10, so I figured I would risk it. Advice from a recent car model magazine suggested sliding a slightly smaller diameter wire into the pipe prior to bending to strengthen the tube.

The engineering of bending a small pipe at a sharp compound curve comes with a problem: The Kink. At a certain angle, that pipe doesn't want to bend anymore and so the tube wall starts to cave, causing The Kink. Gentle pressure in the opposite direction restores most of The Kink, but you have to be careful to remove any aspect of The Kink from the tube.

I am in the process of measuring how much pipe is needed for each exhaust tube and then threading it with wire. My fenders are already pre-fixed to the body, so the fit will be daunting. My current thought is to use the internal wire as a thread into the holes drilled into the car (See photos above).

All being said, these pipes will be smooth. The exhaust pipes I have seen to date all have a slightly corrugated texture. At this scale, I'm not sure how much of a problem this will be. I don't want to buy a kit just for it's pipes.

Any ideas?

deane


----------



## daikins

Oh, and to 5739^Q^ : God, what a gorgeous fleet! How are you displaying them? Do you keep the DC Directs on their displays?


----------



## dreamer

daikins said:


> All being said, these pipes will be smooth. The exhaust pipes I have seen to date all have a slightly corrugated texture. At this scale, I'm not sure how much of a problem this will be. I don't want to buy a kit just for it's pipes.


Ay, there's the rub! It's the corrugated look I want, no ideas yet on how to create it or where to find it. I've been advised in favor of engine/radiator tubing or the like from engine details of larger scale kits, but I've not found any scrap parts like that yet and don't want to buy a new kit to scavenge it.

I've been wondering at the possibilty of bending tubing as you're doing (glad to have someone with experience at that to advise!) and slipping rings over the top - provided I find rings of the correct dimensions to fit the pipe. Don't know where I'd find such rings either, it's just an undeveloped early notion. They'd have to be darn thin given that sharp bend, and even then I don't know if it word work.

Anyway, I've got a car body for a '40s Batmobile, but nothing else - no interior, no wheels or tires, no headlights or taillights. Which is fine, because I've never altered a car body before anyway, so I _need_ to take it slow! I'm starting now to think how to reshape the body and sculpt the interior (going to check local bookstores for books on automobiles as I don't know what a typical '40s interior looks like). The wheels and tires won't be a problem. It's just those darned exhausts! I've a body for Straker's car from the tv show UFO I'm sorting out, and need to make an interior and chassis for that - working on one will be good experience for solving the other.

Yeah, it's a fun challenge! The car body I have doesn't strictly resemble the lines of the comics car, but I'm looking at it as a variation and not worry much about staying faithful to the contours of the drawings. Those fenders are a poser, alright, I may have to leave the front wells open - even though this is a simplistic kit with a closed chassis that doesn't allow for wheels that turn anyway, I still want a credible appearance.

I think I agree about the windows, he'd want visibility. Probably give it round windows, though, not too large, a compromise between view and safety. 

This thing has been sitting in my closet forever due to lack of other parts and experience, but you've all got me inspired to give it another look!  I'm much more prepared now skillwise than I was before.


----------



## daikins

Cool! 

I too have been thinking about the rings. I have polysterene tubing that is slightly larger than the aluminum. I was definately going to use it as the fillet-like rings at the interfacings of the pipe to car body. I think you're right about using them (or something like that) on the pipes per se.

I will make one today and take a picture!

Good luck with the photo refs. The front seat on mine is a very basic bench seat. The dash is very very basic as well.

If you want the super challenge, some incarnations for the 40's mobile had scalloped fenders.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

For the exhaust, try springs! A good hardware store will have a bin of generic extension springs to root through, and with a little searching you should be able to turn up some that will work. Or try a surplus house like sciplus.com or Herbach and Rademan.
Andrew


----------



## dreamer

Excellent! :thumbsup: Shoulda thought of that, I've a Fledermaus kit that does that.  I wondered how it would look on that, if it becomes obvious the sping has nothing in it...but slide a tube inside...

Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## Pygar

You might try filling the pipe with sand and plugging the ends, before bending. Or wax or anything else that will hold the walls out and yet still be easily removed. Moonshiners used to do the sand trick while making their coils.


----------



## daikins

A TIP OF THE BAT-COWL TO YOU, ANDREW GORMAN!

I raced to the hardware store and found a 1/8" extension spring. Brilliant! The aluminum tibe will act as it's guide.

Thank you again!

deane


----------



## 5739^Q^

daikins said:


> Oh, and to 5739^Q^ : God, what a gorgeous fleet! How are you displaying them? Do you keep the DC Directs on their displays?


I do not display them, the display stand take up too much space. I keep them in their orginal box.


----------



## 5739^Q^

Just going through the Batman Archives Volume 1 I found that the 1941 Detective Comics #48 is not the first Batman car with a bat-shaped hood ornament. The 1930s Batman car is the 1st with a batlike-shaped hood ornament appeared in Detective Comics #33 November 1939.
The 1940 Batman Roadster in Detective Comics #37 March, have a batlike-shaped hood ornament on the front hood.

Here a the pic. of the bat-shaped hood ornament


----------



## daikins

Quite the keen eye- I had to go get out my copy! Yes, the first pic from issue 33 sure looks like a bat-shaped ornament. The middle pic, from issue 37, just does not look like a bat to me. The right pic is one I used as my primary reference in building the "first" batmobile. I don't think I had ever realized the first one and still don't see the second. I had debated which of his early cars to start off with. The somewhat arbitrary reason of going with the first one to be named "batmobile" seemed good enough.

Beautiful cars, all in all. Do you think Danbury will make the 1950's their third in the set?


----------



## 5739^Q^

Before the red convertible with a bat-shaped hood ornament. they have the blue version 1st appeared Detective Comics # 35 Jan 1940 with tiny bat-shaped hood ornament.


----------



## 5739^Q^

More pics of the blue version appeared in Detective Comics # 40 and 42 with Photoshop manip. pic of the blue version Batmobile


----------



## 5739^Q^

Do you think Danbury will make the 1950's their third in the set?I wish Danbury make JL type 1950's Batmobile or the 1950s Bubble dome Batmobile.
Here the pic.1950s Bubble dome Batmobile.


----------



## 5739^Q^

Here more pic. of the red version with rectangular and round headlamp with Photoshop manip. of the red Batmobile.


----------



## 5739^Q^

Here Photop manip pic. of the V-10 1940"s Batmobile roadster 1st appeared in Detective Comics # 37 March 1940.


----------



## StarshipClass

Very cool reference shots! Thanks for posting them.

What book did those come from? I'd love to read those early Batman comics.


----------



## daikins

"Very cool reference shots! Thanks for posting them.

What book did those come from? I'd love to read those early Batman comics."

The pictures are from DC Comics' Batman Archives #1. While the book retails for @$49.99, it has been offered for $20 at times. Also, the internet should give you a really good discount. I highly rec' this book!

...BTW, my white-lightning copy of the 1960's Batmobile arrived today! I never recalled the two large yellow lights in the lower front fender. I always thought of those being black air grilles. Anyone have a jpeg (looks slowly in 5739^Q^'s direction)?


----------



## StarshipClass

daikins said:


> The pictures are from DC Comics' Batman Archives #1. While the book retails for @$49.99, it has been offered for $20 at times. Also, the internet should give you a really good discount. I highly rec' this book!


Thanks! I'll look for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## 5739^Q^

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Very cool reference shots! Thanks for posting them.
> 
> What book did those come from? I'd love to read those early Batman comics.


All the early Batmobile pictures are from DC Comics' Batman Archives #1
Here another 40's car use by Bruce Wayne


----------

